# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Curso postgrado de Traduccion RUSO-ESPANOL

## WAHED

Muy buenas!! Mi nombre es Rebeca y quisiera informaros a todos aquellos que hablen espanol y ruso que tienen la oportunidad de especializarse asistiendo al postgrado que imparte la Escuela de Traduccion e Interpretacion WAHED en Espana. 
Tambien existen cursos de espanol durante el verano y durante el resto del ano. 
Si quereis mas informacion, contactad conmigo o visitad la siguiente pagina web: www.wahed.es 
Un saludo!!

----------

